# Bald auch mit Nicolai Unterwegs... :-) Aber noch ein paar Fragen



## [ApeX] (10. Mai 2009)

Hi,

bekomme ende Mai mein Nicolai Helis FR Rahmen . Brauche nun noch die passenden Anbauteile. Bei der Frontfederung habe ich mich für eine Rock Shox Totem Coil ( 1 1/8" ) Gabel entschieden. 
Welchen Steuersatz könnt ihr da empfehlen? Habe mich mit dem Thema noch nie auseinander gesetzt.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

du brauchst einen steuersatz mit mindestens 22mm einpresstiefe.

da wären die steuersätze von reset racing. 

oder das steelset von chris king benutzen. oder aber das nicolai fett set was allerdings um die 400g wiegt. 


ps: willkommen bei der nicolai-sekte!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manitoosj (10. Mai 2009)

Hallo [ApeX]!

Ich kann noch den Acros AH07 ins Gespräch bringen. Ich hab mir den für die selbe Kombi wie bei Dir auch bestellt. Allerdings kann ich mir schon vorstellen, dass die von kroiterfee geposteten noch haltbarer sind. Aber natürlich auch mehr kosten.
Gruß
Sascha


----------



## softbiker (10. Mai 2009)

Ja der *Reset* ist schön. Schön teuer aber gut.

*Steelset*, da passt wohl die Farbe nicht so ganz zu.

*Acros* Wer schraubt sich sowas billiges an sein teures Nicolai

*Fett-Set* hauseigen und bleischwer 

Ich hab mir von Zonenschein den Heavy-Duty FR eingepresst. Oben *und * unten 23mm. Schwarz silber oder titan. Schönes Teil. Und bombenstabil


----------



## MaW:) (10. Mai 2009)

Ich habe in meinem Ion ein Steelset, feines Teil!!
Oder sestellst dir Titanversion, mit längerer Einpresstiefe



kroiterfee schrieb:


> ps: willkommen bei der nicolai-sekte!



Sekte...was geht den hier ab


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

die nicolai-sekte ist der gegenpol zu den liteville-anhängern und den zuträgern anderer abstruser radmarken.

wir heben uns ab von dem anderen "marken"-geschwurbel. wir sind stolz auf unsere rahmen, auf die technik, das design. wir sind stolz darauf ein produkt benutzen zu können das auf deutschem erfindergeist und handwerk basiert und die schönsten schweissnähte besitzt die ein mensch je machen kann. wir sind nicolai!


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

MaW:) schrieb:


> I
> Oder sestellst dir Titanversion, mit längerer Einpresstiefe



wie meinst du das. wo gibts denn das?


----------



## Testmaen (10. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wir sind nicolai!



Also wenn das nicht in deine Signatur passt, dann weiss ich's auch nicht...  

Sorry, für off-topic!


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Mai 2009)

Ich mache mir auch gerade Gedanken zum passenden Steuersatz. GrundsÃ¤tzlich bin ich der Meinung das ein Steuersatz mit 22mm Einpresstiefe fÃ¼r ein Enduro/Light-Freerider schon absolut auf der sicheren Seite ist. Aber dazu noch ein Steuersatz mit Stahl Lagerschalen empfinde ich als absoluten Overkill. Warum sich einen Steuersatz ans Bike bauen der 100g mehr wiegt, wenn man dieses Gewicht woanders wieder teuer erkaufen muss. 

Deshalb fÃ¤llt fÃ¼r mich das Steelset (223g) schon mal flach. Das Fettset ist wegen der Optik fÃ¼r den zierlichen Rahmen und das 1,1/8 Steuerohr aus dem rennen und mit 500g? sowieso keine Ãberlegung wert. Bleibt eigentlich nur noch der Acros und Reset.

Der Acros AH07 wiegt 130g, kostet 70â¬ und ist nach allem was man so hÃ¶rt Qualitativ sehr gut. 
Von "Billig" ist der Steuersatz imho weit entfernt. Es muss nicht immer die edelste und teuerste Marke sein. 

Vom Reset konnte ich bisher nirgends Gewichtsangaben finden, kann da jemand helfen? Sollte der aber Ã¼ber 160g wiegen, wÃ¤re das fÃ¼r mich ein Ausschlusskriterium.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

welcher reset solls denn sein? ich hatte vorhin den 118hd auf der waage also denn mit oberer schale alu und unterer edelstahl. leider war der weit jenseits der 200. ich meine 230. ich wiege ihn morgen nochmal. allerdings meine ich, das es auch die alu/alu-version tun würde. die sollte da dicke drunter liegen.

acros mag ich auch nicht.


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2009)

Chris King, egal welcher 

Gruß Guru.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (10. Mai 2009)

der hat aber asser dem steelset keine 22mm. der zonenschein heavy duty fr ist auch vom gewicht her sehr interessant


----------



## haha (10. Mai 2009)

guru39 schrieb:


> Chris King, egal welcher
> 
> Gruß Guru.



so isses. reset passt auch voll, baut aber hoch! von acros halte ich mittlerweile nicht mehr viel, zumindest die reduziersteuersätze von 1.5" auf 1 1/8" sind große kacke. obwohl platz für schön große lager ist, werden die lager des 1 1/8" standardsteuersatzes verbaut. die sind aber schnell durch. daraus schliess ich auch auf die quali des ganz normalen 1 1/8" acros..


----------



## guru39 (10. Mai 2009)

auch A..... und Reset können was.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> welcher reset solls denn sein? ich hatte vorhin den 118hd auf der waage also denn mit oberer schale alu und unterer edelstahl. leider war der weit jenseits der 200. ich meine 230. ich wiege ihn morgen nochmal.



HDAL2, also Alu/Alu. 

Der zonenschein heavy duty fr wäre bestimmt auch ne prima Alternative. Leider gibt es nirgends technische Daten wie Bauhöhe. 

Leider ist das Steuerrohr meiner Gabel schon gekürzt. Beim Acros könnte ich 4mm Spacer verbauen, bei Reset müsste ich auf Spacer ganz verzichten. Die hohe Bauhöhe beim Reset, ist im Hinblick auf eine mögliche Aufrüstung mit der Lyrik 170mm im Sommer, auch eher nachteilig.


....


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2009)

ich prüfe das morgen mal.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ich prüfe das morgen mal.



Danke Dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HypnoKröte (11. Mai 2009)

Also ich kapier auch nich was an Acros schlecht sein soll. 
Die stammen übrigens auch aus Deutschland , somit gar kein schlechter Partner nebs Nicolai.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Mai 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Also ich kapier auch nich was an Acros schlecht sein soll.
> Die stammen übrigens auch aus Deutschland , somit gar kein schlechter Partner nebs Nicolai.



Stimmt, made in Germany
http://www.acros.de/acros2/01_home/01_company/index.php


----------



## frankweber (11. Mai 2009)

Ich hab in 2 Nicolais Reset und die sind perfekt.
Ein Freund von mir hat in seinem FR einen Acros, der von der Funktion super ist aber nicht hoch genug baut, so daß beim "Überdrehen" des Lenkers der Einstellknopf an der Gabelkrone der 66 unter Umständen den Zug für den Umwerfer beschädigen kann.
Der liegt leider mittig auf dem Unterrohr, seítlich wäre besser.

Im Übrigen gibt es auch einen sehr leichten Steuersatz mit 22 Einpresstiefe von Crankbrothers der nennt sich sage oder sage SL und wiegt um die 90 gr.
Hab ich für mein neues helius rc bestellt.

Die Qualität von Acros ist aber generell sehr gut, hatte in anderen Rädern schon öfters Acros und die waren immer top.


----------



## [ApeX] (11. Mai 2009)

hi!

Danke für die vielen Tipps. Wird wohl ein Steuersatz von Reset werden.
Bin mir nun aber noch unschlüssig wegen Edelstahlt und Alu, was die festifkeit angeht. 

Vieleicht kann da noch einer was zu sagen?


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Mai 2009)

[ApeX];5893438 schrieb:
			
		

> hi!
> 
> Danke für die vielen Tipps. Wird wohl ein Steuersatz von Reset werden.
> Bin mir nun aber noch unschlüssig wegen Edelstahlt und Alu, was die festifkeit angeht.
> ...



Selbst im harten DH Race Einsatz werden Alu Steuersätze mit normaler Einpresstiefe wie z.B. der CK gefahren. Mit der Einpresstiefe von 22mm bist Du sowieso schon mehr als auf der sicheren Seite, Stahllagerschalen braucht es da absolut nicht und verursachen nur ein unnötiges Mehrgewicht.


----------



## haha (11. Mai 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Also ich kapier auch nich was an Acros schlecht sein soll.
> Die stammen übrigens auch aus Deutschland , somit gar kein schlechter Partner nebs Nicolai.



hab lediglich meine eigene erfahrung mit acros weitergegeben. der reduziersatz ist eine eindeutige fehlkonstruktion.


----------



## User85319 (11. Mai 2009)

Hol dir einfach den HDAL2, der wiegt 182g mit Kappe und Kralle und den gibts in vielen tollen Farben


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2009)

die titan version wäre auch ein schmankerl...


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Mai 2009)

Metalfranke schrieb:


> Hol dir einfach den HDAL2, der wiegt 182g mit Kappe und Kralle





Bei diesem Gewicht ist der Reset Steuersatz fÃ¼r mich gestorben. Werde nun auf den Acros AH 07 setzen. Deutsche Firma, deutsche Lager und deutsche CNC Fertigung, guter Service, geringes Gewicht und fairer Preis. Spricht alles fÃ¼r den Acros.

Warum Acros als Marke nicht dem Premiun-Anspruch mancher User entspricht, habe ich auch nicht wirklich verstanden. FÃ¼r einen Acros kann man auch 150â¬ ausgeben, bekommt dann aber schon Ceramic Lager.


....


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2009)

welchen willste dann nehmen? bleibt ja nur der ah 07.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dreamdeep (11. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> welchen willste dann nehmen? bleibt ja nur der ah 07.



Ja, genau den 

50g Mehrgewicht für ein Teil was nachher gleich funktioniert, finde ich bei "Leichtbau" nicht akzeptabel. Um das Mehrgewicht wieder los zu werden, muss ich woanders ordentlich Kohle ausgeben.


----------



## HypnoKröte (11. Mai 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Ja, genau den
> 
> 50g Mehrgewicht für ein Teil was nachher gleich funktioniert, finde ich bei "Leichtbau" nicht akzeptabel. Um das Mehrgewicht wieder los zu werden, muss ich woanders ordentlich Kohle ausgeben.



Das kapieren die meisten erst später, freut mich das du dass so schnell verinnerlicht hast ,dein Ansatz ist absolout richtig


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Mai 2009)

HypnoKröte schrieb:


> Das kapieren die meisten erst später, freut mich das du dass so schnell verinnerlicht hast ,dein Ansatz ist absolout richtig



Dankeschön  Ist ja nicht mein erstes Bike das ich aufbaue. Ab dem 3. Bike hatte ich das dann aber irgendwann verstanden


----------



## kroiterfee (11. Mai 2009)

ob der technisch taugt kann ich nicht beurteilen. optisch gefällt er mir einfach nicht.


----------



## dreamdeep (11. Mai 2009)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> ob der technisch taugt kann ich nicht beurteilen.



Dazu kann ich leider auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen beitragen. Allerdings lassen die ausschliesslich positiven Meinungen über die Suche, über den AH-07, gutes erahnen. P5 Schrägkugellager aus Edelstahl aus deutscher Fertigung lassen ebenfalls auf eine gute Haltbarkeit hoffen.


----------



## Falco Mille (14. Mai 2009)

Auch wenn wir den Fett Set bauen und anbieten, empfehlen wir diesen Steuersatz nicht für Enduros, leichte Freerider oder DH-Racer, bei denen das Gewicht relevant ist. Der Fett Set ist ein Brutalo Steuersatz für Alleskaputtschredderer. Er ist extrem stabil ausgelegt und die Lager würden für einen Motocrosser reichen. Für alle, die hohe Einpresstiefe, geringes Gewicht, top Qualität und "made in Germany" suchen, empfehlen wir Reset. Der Preis ist zwar hoch, aber die Leistung stimmt. Wir haben in all den Jahren, in denen wir Reset in unserem DH Team verwenden, noch nie einen solchen Steuersatz kaputt bekommen.

Grüße, Falco


----------



## some.body (14. Mai 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Dazu kann ich leider auch keine eigenen Erfahrungen beitragen. Allerdings lassen die ausschliesslich positiven Meinungen über die Suche, über den AH-07, gutes erahnen. P5 Schrägkugellager aus Edelstahl aus deutscher Fertigung lassen ebenfalls auf eine gute Haltbarkeit hoffen.



Hab auch den Acros AH-07 an meinem Helius AM verbaut - allerdings ohne die Acros-Aheadkappe, da die nicht auf den Syntace F119 passt. 
Soooo schecht sieht das nun auch nicht wieder aus: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/315710

Die Lager, Schalen und Dichtungen des AH-07 machen einen soliden Eindruck, wenn man nicht gerade einen Downhiller damit bestueckt, 
sollte das Teil keine Probleme machen. Meiner funktioniert nach 1,5 Monaten jedenfalls noch 

Aber ich gebe zu, dass ich auch erst einen Reset 118-HDAL2 verbauen wollte, aber der haette das doppelte gekostet.


----------



## dreamdeep (14. Mai 2009)

some.body schrieb:


> Soooo schecht sieht das nun auch nicht wieder aus: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/315710


Was heisst hier sieht nicht sooo schlecht aus? Fügt sich doch schön und unauffällig in den Rahmen ein, so muss das meiner Meinung nach sein. Passt gut zur ausgefrästen Rundung im Steuerrohr.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Mai 2009)

Bin noch über den Agent Bikes Steuersatz gestolpert. Made by Acros mit 21mm Einpresstiefe.

http://www.agent-bikes.de/seite10aa.html


und von Nox:
http://www.noxcycles.com/cms/index....d=46&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=168&lang=de






.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (15. Mai 2009)

hm. wirkt meiner meinung noch zu billig. ausserdem fehlt da 1 mm an einpresstiefe.


----------



## dreamdeep (15. Mai 2009)

Ja, kann ich nachvollziehen, ausserdem zu schwer. Wegen der 1mm weniger Einpresstiefe, würde ich mir allerdings keine Gedanken machen.


----------



## Kor74 (18. Mai 2009)

Acros natürlich.
Habe es auch drin.
Was soll da billig sein? verstehe ich nicht.


----------



## [ApeX] (18. Mai 2009)

hey,

danke für all die Ratschläge. Ich habe mich nun für das Reset Racing 118-HDAl2 entschieden. 

Hoffe das mein Rahmen und all das andere Zeug bald bei mir Eintrifft. Dann werde ich natürlich auch eine kleine Erfahrungsbericht schreiben.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## [ApeX] (23. Mai 2009)

So... habe nun den Reset Racing 118-HDAL2 Steuersatz vor mir liegen. (Der Rahmen lässt wohl noch 2 Wochen auf sich warten  )

Meine Frage ist nun. Laut Montageanleitung soll der der obere und untere Sitzring vor Montage demontiert werden. Das ist auch absolut einleuchtend, aber wie bekomme ich den oberen Sitzring am besten aus der Schale? Den unteren kann man durch leichtes ziehen einfach lösen. Aber den oberen? Gibt es da einen Trick?


Gruß
Andreas


----------



## [ApeX] (23. Mai 2009)

Hat sich schon erledigt. Einfach den oberen Radialwellendichtring vorsichtig heraus ziehen und dann kann man den oberen Sitzring entfernen.

Hier ein paar Bilder der bisher eingtroffenen Teile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## manitoosj (24. Mai 2009)

Hallo [ApeX]!
Wie sehen denn deine "Scheibenbremsenanschraubsockel" aus? Hab dieselbe Gabel und denke mal, dass die nochmal plan gefräst werden müssen, weil bei mir noch Farbe drauf ist...
Grüße
Sascha


----------



## [ApeX] (24. Mai 2009)

@manitoosj

habe gerade mal nachgesehen. Ja, bei mir ist auch noch "Lack" drauf. Habe mir da ehrlich gesagt noch gar keine gedanken gemacht ob da was plan gefräst werden muss.


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juli 2009)

Da hier die Meinung aufgetaucht ist, der Acros Steuersatz wäre "billig", hier gibt es Interessante Einblicke in die Acros Produktion:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=409629


----------



## der-gute (9. Juli 2009)

@Apex

warum haste den Reset nicht gleich von Nicolai einpressen lassen?


----------



## [ApeX] (9. Juli 2009)

@der-gute

das Frage ich mich mittlerweile auch!0


----------



## der-gute (9. Juli 2009)

;-)


----------



## US. (9. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

nochmal zur Steuersatzdiskussion:
Ist mit eines der Teile am Rad, die wirklich Ärger bereiten können.
Daher würde ich bei einem so teuren Rahmen hier keinesfalls sparen  auch nicht am Gewicht.

Wer den Acros und den Reset-Steuersatz mal vergleicht wird auch sehen, daß der Mehrpreis des Reset durchaus berecht ist.

Bei mir hat der Acros übrigens nicht lang gehalten und wurde dann durch eine Reset Titan ersetzt. Einer der wenigen Steuersätze mit vernünftigem Gabelkonus und  sauberer Radialführung.

Das Einpressen von Schalen mit langer Einpresstiefe, insbesonder bei Stahl- oder Ttanvarianten gelingt mit üblichen Haushaltsmitteln eher schlecht bis gar nicht.
Daher nach Möglichkeit bei Nicolai oder einem Stützpunkthändler einpressen lassen, wenn man nicht die Möglichkeit hat sich die Werkzeuge selber zu drehen.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## kroiterfee (9. Juli 2009)

uuuuu... die totem muss mir auch noch ran... aber erst später...


----------



## der-gute (9. Juli 2009)

jaja, ich saß vorhin auch auf meiner Wildsau mit Totem

geiles Teil, diese Gabel...

Ich glaub, ich will auch ein FR


----------



## dreamdeep (9. Juli 2009)

US. schrieb:


> Bei mir hat der Acros übrigens nicht lang gehalten



Was genau war denn defekt? Wurden die Lagerschalen mit dem Acros Einpressadapter eingepresst oder mit einem normalen Einpresswerkzeug das auf den Innenring der Lager drückt? Das kann bei einem Steuersatz mit dieser Einpresstiefe schon beim einpressen die Lager schädigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## US. (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

das kann ich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen.
Der Steuersatz wurde vom Händler eingepresst. 
Klar; auf den Innenring darf man nicht drücken. Auch handelt es sich bei Acros um Schrägkugellager, die man theoretisch falsch rum einbauen kann
Ich habe auch damit den Händler konfrontiert, der sich natürlich für korrekte Montage verbürgte.

Ich habe dann den Steuersatz eingeschickt. Der Kontakt zog sich über ein halbes Jahr hin. Der Fehler konnte letztlich nicht ermittelt werden und ich bekam einen neuen Steuersatz.
Inzwischen war natürlich längst ein anderer Steuersatz (Reset) verbaut.

Möglicherweise auch ein Einzelfall.

Unabhängig davon, ist die Konstruktion des Gabelkonus zumindest nicht ganz glücklich.
Das untere Lager wird radial nur durch eine winzige Nase am Gabelkonus geführt. Ansonsten stützt sich das Lager am Gabelschaft ab. Dieser weist wiederum erhebliche Toleranzen auf.
Fairerweise muß man sagen, daß viele andere Hersteller Hersteller von Steuersätzen zumindest ebenso grenzwertige Konstruktionen abliefern  inklusive des amerikanischen Nobelherstellers.
Und oftmals bleiben Probleme unbemerkt. Die meisten Biker sind ggü. Spiel in der Lenkung oder klemmender Lenkung ziemlich schmerzfrei.

Bei Reset enthält der Gabelkonus eine saubere, lange radiale Führung für das untere Lager und muß sich nicht am Steuerrohr abstützen.

Diese Konstruktion ist zwar ein paar Gramm schwerer und sorgt für das etwas ausladende Design der Lagerschale, aber deutlich solider.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## softbiker (10. Juli 2009)

@kroiter

Was ist denn jezad mit deim neia Fahrradl.

Dua a moi a paar buidl uploaden.


----------



## kroiterfee (10. Juli 2009)

softbiker schrieb:


> @kroiter
> 
> Was ist denn jezad mit deim neia Fahrradl.
> 
> Dua a moi a paar buidl uploaden.



moinsen.

das bekommt im august und oktober die restliche teile. und im sep gehts zur kosmetik und schönheits-op nach lübbrechtsen.

mitte herbst ist es dann wohl fertig, dann langsam bissel rumrollern.


----------



## dreamdeep (10. Juli 2009)

US. schrieb:


> Das untere Lager wird radial nur durch eine winzige Nase am Gabelkonus gefÃ¼hrt. Ansonsten stÃ¼tzt sich das Lager am Gabelschaft ab. Dieser weist wiederum erhebliche Toleranzen auf.



Danke fÃ¼r Deine ausfÃ¼hrliche Antwort 
Ich muss Dir da aber widersprechen, das stimmt so einfach nicht. Die 1,5mm Fase ist vÃ¶llig ausreichend. Sobald es eine fase gibt, wird das Lager auf dem Konus bei Druck fixiert, die GrÃ¶Ãe ist da nicht von Bedeutung. Es genÃ¼gt schon etwas druck mit 2 Fingern um den Konus zu fixieren.  

Eine AbstÃ¼tzung des Lagers am Gabelschaft ist an dieser Stelle gar nicht mÃ¶glich, der Innendurchmesser des Lagers ist um 1,4mm grÃ¶Ãer als der Durchmesser das Gabelschaftes. Bevor sich das Lager am Gabelschaft abstÃ¼tzt, wÃ¼rde die Gabel wie ein Kuhschwanz wackeln und man kÃ¶nnte keine 2 Meter mit dem Bike fahren.



> das kann ich nicht mit Gewissheit sagen.
> Der Steuersatz wurde vom HÃ¤ndler eingepresst.
> Klar; auf den Innenring darf man nicht drÃ¼cken. Auch handelt es sich bei Acros um SchrÃ¤gkugellager, die man theoretisch falsch rum einbauen kannâ¦
> Ich habe auch damit den HÃ¤ndler konfrontiert, der sich natÃ¼rlich fÃ¼r korrekte Montage verbÃ¼rgte.


Das ist der Grund warum ich nur noch alles selbst mache. Die Chancen das ein HÃ¤ndler extra den passenden Einpressadapter von Acros kauft, sind imho sehr gering, wenn es nicht gerade ein passionierter Schrauber wie Guru ist.



> Fairerweise muÃ man sagen, daÃ viele andere Hersteller Hersteller von SteuersÃ¤tzen zumindest ebenso grenzwertige Konstruktionen abliefern â inklusive des amerikanischen Nobelherstellers.


Ja, das stimmt. Allerdings ist die Problematik beim Chris King eine vÃ¶llig andere. Hier stÃ¼tzt sich tatsÃ¤chlich die obere Lagerschalenabdeckung am Steuerohr ab, wegen des fehlenden Klemmkonus. Und hier spielt dann auch die Toleranz des Gabelschaftes eine Rolle. Beim Acros Steuersatz nicht, der hat die gÃ¤ngige Konstruktion nach dem Cane Creek patent, wie auch der Reset.


----------



## guru39 (11. Juli 2009)

Danke für die Blumen!


----------



## US. (17. Juli 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Danke für Deine ausführliche Antwort
> Ich muss Dir da aber widersprechen, das stimmt so einfach nicht. Die 1,5mm Fase ist völlig ausreichend. Sobald es eine fase gibt, wird das Lager auf dem Konus bei Druck fixiert, die Größe ist da nicht von Bedeutung. Es genügt schon etwas druck mit 2 Fingern um den Konus zu fixieren.
> 
> Eine Abstützung des Lagers am Gabelschaft ist an dieser Stelle gar nicht möglich, der Innendurchmesser des Lagers ist um 1,4mm größer als der Durchmesser das Gabelschaftes. Bevor sich das Lager am Gabelschaft abstützt, würde die Gabel wie ein Kuhschwanz wackeln und man könnte keine 2 Meter mit dem Bike fahren.
> ...



Hi Dreamdeep,

dank dir erneut für die Diskussion und Antwort. Grundsätzlich d´accord.
Die Situation stellte sich bei mir und meinem Acros allerdings tatsächlich wie beschrieben dar.
Die Fase des Gabelkonus, die das Lager radial fixieren sollte, war kleiner als der Radius am Kugellageraußenring. Im ausgebauten Zustand konnte man das Lager nicht radial auf dem Konus fixieren.

Auch die Situation am Gabelschaft hat sich so dargestellt, daß das Lager bis auf wenige 1/100 mm den gleichen Innendurchmesser hatte wie der Lagersitz der Magura-Gabel!

Ich habe dann spasseshalber den inneren Lagerring mit einer 5/100mm Edelstahlfolie unterfüttert. Anschließend war kurzzeitig Ruhe (kein Spiel mehr) War natürlich keine dauerhafte Lösung.

Ich vermute (!) allerdings, daß bei intaktem Lager in richtiger Einbaulage (Schrägkugellager!) bei richtiger minimaler axialer Vorspannung (Einstellung Lagerspiel!) eine sehr geringe radiale Führung wie sie üblicherweise durch den Gabelkonus gegeben ist, ausreicht.

Speziell in meinem Fall war sie allerdings so gut wie gar nicht vorhanden.

Ob nun Serienfehler oder gar eine unglückliche Verkettung der Umstände (nicht fachgerechter Einbau + Serienfehler) der Umstände schuld war, vermag ich nicht mehr zu beurteilen.
Sicher aber ist die Konstruktion grenzwertig auch wenn sie in den meisten Fällen funktionieren mag. Und sie ist wenig robust ggü. Toleranzen und Einbaufehler.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## kroiterfee (17. Juli 2009)

deswegen: gleich reset kaufen...


----------



## dreamdeep (17. Juli 2009)

Hallo US.,

Danke fÃ¼r Deine Antwort 



> Die Situation stellte sich bei mir und meinem Acros allerdings tatsÃ¤chlich wie beschrieben dar.
> Die Fase des Gabelkonus, die das Lager radial fixieren sollte, war âkleinerâ als der Radius am KugellagerauÃenring. Im ausgebauten Zustand konnte man das Lager nicht radial auf dem Konus fixieren.



Ich kann das bei meinem AH-07 so nicht nachvollziehen. Wie gesagt, bei mir reicht etwas Druck mit zwei Fingern um das Lager zu fixieren/zentrieren. 

Was ich mir vorstellen kÃ¶nnte, dass beim aufschlagen des Gabelkonus die Fase beschÃ¤digt wurde. Manche AufschlÃ¤ger liegen direkt auf der Fase auf und machen diese so beim aufschlagen rund.


----------

